# F'ing idiots



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Got in the car yesterday and noticed someone has keyed my bonnet. Two what looks like stabs with a sharp object, about an inch apart. Paint done and slight dents as well.

Bloody annoying, not got any beef with neighbours (that I know of) so possibly just some twat walking past house late at night.

Was thinking of getting a few small stone chips done anyway, so will get it all sorted at same time.

Anyone got any ideas on cost? Presume it's just a small bit of tapping on the metal and then a respray, but not sure if full or partial, or is it a big job as aluminium bonnet?

Away on business next week, so will have to sort when back.

Photos attached, not great as raining.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nothing worse than some jealous idiot damaging your car. In the past I used one of these mobile units like chips away, I wasn't that impressed with the work. Recently I was about to buy a sprint blue tts that had multiple stone chips on the bonnet, I called a place local to me who's work I had seen as they done someone else's car on this forum. To paint the bonnet they quoted £200 but the guy advised also getting the wings done to ensure it blended in better. The cost for both wings was £150, that may only have been necessary due to the sprint blue colour but not sure. Didn't go for that particular car in the end. Anyway hope you get it sorted I would get some recommendations for decent painters in your area sure someone on here will have used a decent bodyshop in your area.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

I feel your pain. Some C Nut drove into my rear bumper yesterday at Asda. Did this then fucked off. Luckily, it's in for spraying next week anyway, but it still makes you wonder about people as a whole.


----------

